# Problem with CBE PC200/DS300 battery indicator



## alexandali (Jun 15, 2009)

Hi - I've got a 2005 Fiat Ducato 2.8 with an IH Tio conversion that uses the CBE power system. The control panel PC200 is flashing a chassis battery error, and the chassis voltmeter reading is 0v. I've metered the volts coming into the DS300 unit, and the B1 terminal, which should be connected to the vehicle battery, is showing 0v. The book mentions that this line should have a 50A fuse, but I've been unable to find a fuse anywhere. Everything seems to be connected OK.
The vehicle battery was replaced recently, and I don't think the leisure batteries were disconnected then - so I'm thinking that there might have been a short whilst that was changed. Everything else appears to be fine. I'm guessing that there must be a fuse lurking somewhere - but I don't know where! Any ideas gratefully received!


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Take the cover off the CBE and check the internal fuse.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

I also have CBE Electrics - I'm pretty sure the big fuses are in a separate fuse block near the battery charger - which in my case in in an underseat storage box.

Heavy cables in and out are the giveaway

Cheers

Dave


----------



## HarryTheHymer (May 1, 2005)

My van has the CBE system.

On top of my engine battery there are 4 fuses a 50A, 60A, 90A & 150A (presumably for starter motor). My engine battery is in the cab so easier to get to whilst yours is in the engine compartment so possibly more difficult to check the fuses. 

There aren't any 50A fuses in the CBE distribution box as far as I can see.

Did the problem arise AFTER the engine battery was replaced ?

I don't think it's necessary to disconnect the leisure batteries when replacing the engine battery.


----------



## alexandali (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks for your comments folks.
There isn't an internal fuse in the CBE unit as far as I can see.
The unit is mounted in a wardrobe above the fridge, the wiring disappears straight into a plastic conduit with no obvious fuses anywhere. There are a couple of fuses under the drivers seat but those are for the leisure batteries. The problem certainly started after the main vehicle batery was changed. Guess I'll have to start dismantling the van to try and see where the cable goes ....


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

The fuse should be sited in close vicinity to the vehicle (starting) battery. Its main function will be to protect the wiring between battery and control panel so that's where it has to be,


----------



## alexandali (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks Gaspode - I should have thought of that. The fuse was clearly visible - it was wired next to the alarm so I thought it must be the alarm fuse. A wire had come off - pushed back on and all is now well. Thanks again


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Great to have the last chapter of the story - especially with a happy ending. :grin2:

Cheers

Dave


----------

